# Glow plugs in a 23c motor



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

There is a video on YouTube where a guy drills, taps and fits glow plugs to a 23c motor.

Has anybody done this, considered doing it or see any down side to doing it ??

Massey Ferguson FE35 23C 12v glow plug conversion - Bing video


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

A block heater is much simpler and works well.


----------

